# One of my husband's recent creations.



## kmangal16

Hubby has an hereditary condition known as Charcot Marie Tooth, (CMT) which affects the muscles and nerves. Despite his disability, he loves to make models from photographs and drawings. These are a couple of photos of his latest creation. My BIL took him to a local car boot sale and he bought the shire horse. This gave him the idea to make a model gypsy caravan. It has taken him about eight months to build and he completed it a couple of weeks ago. Hope you like it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Beth72

I love it. Very detailed.


----------



## bonn13

Wow, it's amazing!


----------



## Pat lamb

Beautiful


----------



## Pat lamb

Beautiful


----------



## jannyjo

very nice job. My hubby builds model cars. I know the amount of work and the detail that they put into their creations.


----------



## 8Linda

I love it. your husband is very talented


----------



## mombr4

wow that is amazing. he did a great job and should be very proud of his work.


----------



## flowergrower

Amazing workmanship, extremely talented! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbeth53

Incredible attention to detail :sm01:


----------



## Phaedra96

Beautiful work; attention to detail!!


----------



## sandyridge

That is quite an accomplishment-looks like museum quality.


----------



## whitetail

Beautiful, great workmanship.


----------



## Nancyn

Talented! Nice job hubby!


----------



## Orla Porig

Fantastic work.


----------



## reborn knitter

Beautiful! The attention to detail is amazing! I am in awe of people who can work with what I call "unforgiving material" like wood or ceramics. Fabric and yarn are so much easier to manipulate to hide imperfections. I don't know what I'd do if a couldn't ease material or aggressively block something!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz

I agree with all the other comments - beautiful workmanship and such detail. Has he done others that you can share photos of? This one is a beauty!


----------



## mperrone

Your husband has an amazing talent, especially having to overcome his illness. He's wonderful!


----------



## wjeanc

Wow! He's talented. Great job.


----------



## ChristineM

Exquisite to say the least! What a talented man he is with such attention to detail!


----------



## nenotn

Simply wonderful and so realistic. Can't imagine the concentration and imagination this creation took. Kudos!!


----------



## spins2knit

That is a stunning display of fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Rev.Oz

I think it is fantastic! thanks for sharing. Rev Oz


----------



## MissyLou

OH MY! True works of art!!


----------



## Swedenme

It's lovely


----------



## eastend

That is beautiful, every detail is perfect.


----------



## Cdambro

What an amazing talent he has. Just beautiful work.


----------



## Aimee'smom

How wonderful to be able to do things like that - he is truly talented.


----------



## sjsann

Such detail, they are wonderful.


----------



## jditlin

Awesome work!


----------



## Ruddersrun

Wonderful!
And do I see a little of your work inside?


----------



## Wadaknox

Great workmanship! It is museum quality,


----------



## 44gram

Oh how lovely!!!!


----------



## Jaevick

Stunning. Impressive. Awe-inspiring. Amazing. And I could think of 100 more words to describe his art. Be sure to let him read all of our comments.


----------



## momcat531

sandyridge said:


> That is quite an accomplishment-looks like museum quality.


This is awesome!


----------



## kmangal16

Ruddersrun said:


> Wonderful!
> And do I see a little of your work inside?


Thank you Ruddersrun,

Yes, he did have me make the bed throw and pillows. Lol :sm09:


----------



## Sjlegrandma

I don't just like it, I love it. What an amazing talent he has.


----------



## maureenb

Beautiful,so detailed!


----------



## Sand101

Amazing he is very talented Beautiful Beautiful


----------



## Roses and cats

Wonderful work! He is so talented.


----------



## pfoley

That is amazing.


----------



## Mirror

very nice job . When I read 8 months thought as this is a big job but when I saw inside this is very big job . He is talented .


----------



## SeasideKnit

That is awesome - outside and inside! What great talents!!!


----------



## ManyClouds

What a talented husband you have. It would make the perfect family heirloom.


----------



## messymissy

Absolutely adore it. Love all the detail and the interior.


----------



## Naneast

Amazing handy work. :sm24:


----------



## knitteerli

Love it. Wish I had a sweet caravan like that. I'd sell up and take off to see the world.


----------



## MrsB

That is a classic piece of artwork. Would dollhouse-size people fit inside?


----------



## iShirl

Like it?? I LOVE it!! And besides being beautiful, he finished the inside. What talent he has...


----------



## Top Tier Knits

whitetail said:


> Beautiful, great workmanship.


I agree !


----------



## junebjh

That is a great talent.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Beautiful work,is that your work inside covers,


----------



## run4fittness

Stunning piece :sm24:


----------



## Grandma G.

WOW, it's a beauty.


----------



## Nanamel14

Wow amazing work


----------



## ParkerEliz

Beautiful!! Did you knit the miniature coverlet and pillows?


----------



## mama879

Wow that is amazing he should be very proud. A true artist.


----------



## LadyBecket

Thank you so much for sharing his beautiful work! It's absolutely stunning!! I love how he finished the inside of the wagon too. When I was a little girl I dreamed of having a horse and gypsy wagon and travel all over the country. This would have been perfect for me, except in larger dimensions of course!!


----------



## jeannietta

Love it.


----------



## Aunty M

kmangal16 said:


> Hubby has an hereditary condition known as Charcot Marie Tooth, (CMT) which affects the muscles and nerves. Despite his disability, he loves to make models from photographs and drawings. These are a couple of photos of his latest creation. My BIL took him to a local car boot sale and he bought the shire horse. This gave him the idea to make a model gypsy caravan. It has taken him about eight months to build and he completed it a couple of weeks ago. Hope you like it. Thanks for looking.


I love It! I showed my hubby, because he loves to make cars, tractors, etc. He was amazed at the great job your hubby did. He said to tell him "well done".


----------



## slmhuffman

That is quite an accomplishment. I just love it. Your husband is so talented. There are not enough words to say how much I think about all his hard work and the effort that went into making this. It is just gorgeous. Thanks so much for posting his wonderful creation here on KP for us to see. Wow and wow!!! Susan


----------



## rujam

Your husband is very talented, he made a great job of the caravan.


----------



## Sue Fish

kmangal16 said:


> Hubby has an hereditary condition known as Charcot Marie Tooth, (CMT) which affects the muscles and nerves. Despite his disability, he loves to make models from photographs and drawings. These are a couple of photos of his latest creation. My BIL took him to a local car boot sale and he bought the shire horse. This gave him the idea to make a model gypsy caravan. It has taken him about eight months to build and he completed it a couple of weeks ago. Hope you like it. Thanks for looking.


Wow that is wonderful


----------



## Katie in Maine

Incredible! Very talented and so much patience!!!


----------



## Jnelson-1947

Wow! Exquisite!


----------



## mabougirl

Love it ! I see some of your handiwork in there too !


----------



## kmangal16

Thank you all so very much for all your wonderful comments on his work. Ray is amazed at all the responses. Oh, and to those who asked, yes, the bed throw and pillows were knitted by yours truly. Lol.


----------



## Kitchenergal

kmangal16 said:


> Hubby has an hereditary condition known as Charcot Marie Tooth, (CMT) which affects the muscles and nerves. Despite his disability, he loves to make models from photographs and drawings. These are a couple of photos of his latest creation. My BIL took him to a local car boot sale and he bought the shire horse. This gave him the idea to make a model gypsy caravan. It has taken him about eight months to build and he completed it a couple of weeks ago. Hope you like it. Thanks for looking.


My daughter in law and my grandson both have CMT. It's one of those neurological diseases that not many are aware of. My daughter in law has recently joined the Canadian group (to my knowledge this is the only group here in Canada). They are a small group and every September we do a walk to raise funds for a cure. Her disease is moving quickly. It's actually worse since she had the children. She is still walking, but her legs look like tooth picks, because of the muscle atrophy. It has now started in her hands and arms. My grandson has it, but my granddaughter is free of it. My grandson is only 8 and they're keeping him in sports to try and keep the muscles going as long as possible. Recently they've taken him out of socket, because of his ankles, however he was recently voted most valuable player on his hockey team. He can skate like the wind, as long as he has great support in his skates. I feel so bad, as he lives for sports and is also a great ball player. My son said that they will keep him in sports as long as it is possible for him, because it matters so much to the little guy. Hopefully his will be a mild case, but we won't know until he probably reaches puberty. That seems to be when it really shows up. I pray that he can adjust and find hobbies, such as your husband has. He's done a beautiful job with the gypsy caravan. Continued good health to him.


----------



## louisezervas

Awesome!


----------



## BlueBerry36

Very amazing an even down to the details! Great job to hubby


----------



## pheonas

Truly wonderful!


----------



## carolynhi

Wow!! Awesome. Very talented.


----------



## Roxanness

Awesome. How very detailed.


----------



## Mitch

Great work!


----------



## jael23

He did a fantastic job. It is done so great and very real looking.


----------



## saukvillesu

mombr4 said:


> wow that is amazing. he did a great job and should be very proud of his work.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady

Fantastic, your husband has great talent, I love them.


----------



## Jiggs

Like everyone else I thought amazing, talented and beautiful. Then did a little research on CMT as I had never heard of it - WOW! I will not complain, whine or moan today about aching knobby knuckles when knitting. He is an amazing man!


----------



## RosD

Absolutely beautiful!!! I love it!!! Thanks for sharing. ????


----------



## cullenbe

Wow!


----------



## Grapejelli

Reminds me of a tiny house. Very cozy.


----------



## kathleenTC

Wow, how nice.


----------



## cafeknitter

kmangal16 said:


> Hubby has an hereditary condition known as Charcot Marie Tooth, (CMT) which affects the muscles and nerves. Despite his disability, he loves to make models from photographs and drawings. These are a couple of photos of his latest creation. My BIL took him to a local car boot sale and he bought the shire horse. This gave him the idea to make a model gypsy caravan. It has taken him about eight months to build and he completed it a couple of weeks ago. Hope you like it. Thanks for looking.


Wow such talent a gift????????


----------



## Deanie1129

Very creative. Great work


----------



## dino0726

So much detail! It's quite awesome!


----------



## susanmjackson

That is awesome!


----------



## skwise

A work of art. Beautiful detail.


----------



## Kristine2001

Is it fair to assume that it's your knitting inside the wagon? How great is it that you can work together on projects like this! Congratulations. You are both very talented.


----------



## Nilda muniz

Wow, so impressive and so many details. Congratulations to your husband!


----------



## Cardelo

8Linda said:


> I love it. your husband is very talented


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Irene Kidney

What an achievement! I love those gypsy caravans. I live quite near Appleby and been to the horse fair there a few times.


----------



## Munchn

WOW! WOW! WOW! He is a talented man. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## imotherfletcher

Beautiful inside and outside!!!


----------



## Fiona3

Amazing!!!!

Be proud of such a talent.....

Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## alexdoc

Wow, I'm impressed with that talent


----------



## katyasgrammy

What detail. Does he plan to keep it or sell it? :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## GrandmaSuzy

That is absolutely fabulous! It's amazing he can do such detailed work with such a disability. Congratulations to him!

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## RWC Knits

:sm24:


----------



## sockyarn

That is beautiful work. His condition has not slowed him down. Dose he sell his work or show it any where. If not he should.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Your husband is so talented! Beautiful work!

Hazel


----------



## Toddytoo

Fantastic creativity and ability.


----------



## riversong200

Wow! That's a work of art. I didn't expect the intricate inside. He's a master at his craft.


----------



## Knitting Gamma

Awesome


----------



## missylam

Wow, he is really talented. Gorgeous & what detail.


----------



## ocdknitcase

Gorgeous Work!


----------



## Susan Marie

Great wagon. Does he do miniatures too?


----------



## tat'sgran

Very delicate precise work. He is a talented gentleman. I hope you post any more of his creations. This brings me memories of my father's wood crafting hobby. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## kmangal16

katyasgrammy said:


> What detail. Does he plan to keep it or sell it? :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you katyasgrammy, we're hoping that it will be passed on to one of our children, grandchildren or great-grandchildren when we're no longer around.


----------



## knittingwitch

Your husband is so clever lucky you


----------



## kmangal16

sockyarn said:


> That is beautiful work. His condition has not slowed him down. Dose he sell his work or show it any where. If not he should.


Thank you. It's just something that hubby loves to do.  We just hope that a member of our family will take care of it when we're no longer around.


----------



## julietremain

Oh my, this is fantastic!I wish I had this life size for a studio!
julie


----------



## hairygrandma

Wow, wow, and wow. Very detailed and awesome!


----------



## Bobbie K

Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## Susam

What talent, it is beautiful.


----------



## Dixie Diane

Wonderful talent


----------



## auntycarol

Wow, that's brilliant, your husband is soooo clever. I love it.


----------



## bettyirene

What great talent and patience.....brilliant.


----------



## thomsonact

It's amazing!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka

Fantastic job...keep up the good work!


----------



## Runner Girl

What a lovely wagon. Your husband does beautiful work!


----------



## catherine nehse

Wow, that's fantastic


----------



## Kathie

That's wonderful. Does he have any idea how many hours he put into that creation?


----------



## Mad loch

Beautiful ????


----------



## aussiebead

Superb. Clever man


----------



## puttersmom

Beautiful. What talent!


----------



## annejo

OMG ...


----------



## mdherde

Beautiful work.


----------



## amundson

OH my!! Beautiful. I can only imagine how many hours that took him. He needs an extra hug. Do that for me please.????????????????


----------



## martydog

Outstanding, wonderfully done.


----------



## MaryA

Wow! What talent!


----------



## ireneofnc

Aw, that is priceless! What a great talent!


----------



## Tove

Beautiful, beautiful piece of work, so full of details and so incredibly well made. I studied the photos several times and every time the eyes scanned over the photos I found some new details to add to the interest.
Did you do the knit accessories?


----------



## seedee95758

Beautiful


----------



## Msgreta

BEAUTIFUL WORK! Many thanks 4 sharing. It is si detailed n intracate. It's nice he can have such a steady hand 2 carve with. Greta


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Oh, wow, I love it! Tell him "way to to!!!"


----------



## yogandi

Awesome work!


----------



## Nanamel14

Amazing work


----------



## CTSDSS5

It's amazing!!!


----------



## PamRDH

Gorgeous work and dedication to his craft!


----------



## attycasner

Very detailed work. He has alot of talent and patience.


----------



## Susanrph

OH my goodness, that's terrific! What a work of art!


----------



## Thea17did

That is awesome! It's good to see it has pride of place on it's own shelf - it deserves it!


----------



## String Queen

Fabulous


----------



## peggywolff408

What a great job! I was surprised there was an inside, I wouldn't be able to manage all that in a year!


----------



## Evie RM

Your DH is very talented. The detail is amazing.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits

I love it. Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## PinkLizzie

Amazing. 
My husband is pretty good too - at sharpening pencils!


----------



## Ettenna

It is fantastic! I love miniatures...


----------



## kmangal16

PinkLizzie said:


> Amazing.
> My husband is pretty good too - at sharpening pencils!


 :sm09:


----------



## Damama

????WOW! That is gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## Helma

Your hubby did a wonderful job on this .


----------



## Damama

Love your hubby's gypsy wagon!

I have a neighbor who built a gypsy wagon for he and his wife to go camping in. Just big enough for 2. Mounted it on a heavy duty trailer. It is so cute. He and family painted it, he made all the curtains, cushions and covers, canvas top, & a bench that converts to a double bed. Two corner shelves top one for a galvanized bucket with a faucet, and the other underneath a little larger for the galvanized bowl for the water to run into for washing up. And a little closet for a chamber pot. He did a beautiful job on it. He is very creative.


----------



## kmangal16

Damama said:


> Love your hubby's gypsy wagon!
> 
> I have a neighbor who built a gypsy wagon for he and his wife to go camping in. Just big enough for 2. Mounted it on a heavy duty trailer. It is so cute. He and family painted it, he made all the curtains, cushions and covers, canvas top, & a bench that converts to a double bed. Two corner shelves top one for a galvanized bucket with a faucet, and the other underneath a little larger for the galvanized bowl for the water to run into for washing up. And a little closet for a chamber pot. He did a beautiful job on it. He is very creative.


Wonderful. Clever man. That will be treasured I'm sure.


----------



## Damama

I believe it will be, too. ????


----------



## dialknit

That is beautiful . Deserves Gold A*+


----------



## imashelefrat

Beautiful, the details are amazing. Enjoy his hobby, I assume that you did at least some of the inside.


----------

